# Happy 3rd birthday, Hunter!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Today we celebrated Hunter's 3rd birthday. It was a special day to celebrate and appreciate my heart dog, and spoil him absolutely rotten.

We got up early and spent the entire morning / early afternoon at Guelph Lake, letting the dogs swim and dock dive. Hunter loves diving off the dock and fetching sticks, and Zenna loves to just swim and swim and swim like a fish. Then we took the dogs to play fetch/frisbee and took photos since they looked all fluffy and clean. On the way home we hit two pet stores and got birthday toys, tons of treats and they got lots of love from store staff. Going to enjoy an evening walk later once it cools down again, and Hunter and Zenna will enjoy his birthday cake (a peanut butter and banana pupcake with cream cheese icing!)

Happy birthday, Hunter. :wub:




























He's officially an adult!  Love my big guy! :wub:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Happy 3rd Birthday Hunter! 
He is a very handsome boy!
Sounds like a really fun day, lucky guy!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday Hunter!
> He is a very handsome boy!
> Sounds like a really fun day, lucky guy!!


Thanks! He got super spoiled today, that's for sure...


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my ... He is VERY handsome indeed! Lucky dog getting spoiled on his birthday.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Third Birthday Hunter!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hunter! What a beautiful day to have to celebrate. I am jealous of you getting to frolic in the lake....lol

Cheers big ears!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Hunter, it sounds like you had a awesome day


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy! 

:cake:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Really beautiful GSD's, sounds like some lucky dogs, what a birthday party, they look so happy!!!enjoy!!!! Bob


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, guys! They really got spoiled yesterday, I ended up spending way more money celebrating than I expected... haha. Very much worth it! Hunter had such a wonderful day, he crashed within minutes on my bed at the end of the day and I could tell he was just happily exhausted.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Hunter. He looks so happy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd birthday Hunter . sounds like you had a great day. have a great year handsome boy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Hunter! You are handsome!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------

